# [User-Review] be quiet! Pure Power 10 - 400W - von Stefan Payne



## Stefan Payne (9. März 2017)

*Unboxing + Kabel*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das 400W Pure Power 10 kommt, wie von be quiet gewohnt, in einem matt schwarzem Karton mit einem Bild vom Netzteil selbst (nicht Originalgröße).
Auf der Vorderseite ist neben der Wattklasse auch 5 Marketing Punkte finden. Der vorletzte Punkt ist allerdings nicht wirklich zu entschuldigen und sollte bei einem 400W Gerät nun wirklich nicht auf der Verpackung sein (Unterstützt Multi GPU-Systeme). Denn unter Multi-GPU Systeme versteht man in der Regel Systeme mit zwei Grafikkarten am oberen Ende. Aktuell wären das zwei RX480 und GTX 1070 - wofür ich ein 400W Gerät etwas arg knapp halte. Dieser Satz sollte bei künftigen 400W Geräten daher besser nicht mehr erwähnt werden, da das bei den Kunden falsche Erwartungen weckt...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf dieser Seite findet man einige Beschreibungen vom Netzteil, was es alles kann und bietet in Polnisch, Spanisch und Russisch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf der Rückseite der Verpackung findet man alle wichtigen technischen Daten über das Netzteil - das Produktlabewl, physikalische Abmessungen von dem Gehäuse, Länge der Kabel und die elektrischen Daten des Gerätes. Und unten rechts auch noch die Seriennummer des aktuellen Gerätes. Das ist schon mal sehr gut gelöst. Einzig die Lüfterkurve fehlt. Eine Effizienzkurve wäre auch schön gewesen, aber nicht unbedingt nötig.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Im Karton selbst befindet sich das Netzteil in einer Blisterfolie (Bubblewrap), Kabel und Netzteil sind von einem kleinen Stück Pappe getrennt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im Karton selbst ist neben der Anleitung, einigen Kabelbindern und den obligatorischen Schrauben auch ein Kaltgerätekabel sowie die beiliegenden Kabel.


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. März 2017)

*Technisches*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im inneren kommt ein Active Clamp Design auf Basis des FSP6600 von FSP zum Einsatz. Der Primärkondensator ist ein 270µF/400V Modell von Teapo aus der LH Serie mit 85°C. 
Auf der Sekundären Seite wird die +12V Leitung von je zwei 3300µF/16V Teapo SC und 2200µF/16V Teapo SY gefiltert. Die SY sind hierbei nicht sichtbar, da unter den Kabeln. Für ein 400W Gerät sind diese 11mF ein sehr hoher Wert.

Die +5V und +3,3V Leitung wird von je zwei Teapo SC mit 10V/3300µF gefiltert, genau wie die +5VSB Leitung. Der kleine schwarze Kondensator am Primären Kühler ist auch ein Teapo SY zum Einsatz, der gegenüber der SC Serie eine höhere Lebensdauer gegenüber der SC Serie aufweist, auch der equivalente Innenwiderstand ist niedriger und der spezifizierte Ripplestrom höher.
Auf dem modularem PCB werden noch je ein 100µF/16V CapXon PX gefiltert, hierbei wir die PCIe 1 Buchse von +12V1 und die PCIe2 Buchse von +12V2 versorgt.

Als Sicherungschip kommt ein Weltrend WT7527 zum Einsatz, dessen UVP und OVP Settings relativ nahe an die ATX Spec kommen. und besitzt 4 OCP Kanäls (2x +12V, +5V sowie +3V3).

Die Spannungsreuglation der 3,3V und +5V Leitung erfolgt unabhängig der +12V Spannung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als Lüfter kommt ein eigens gefertigter Lüfter mit 0,3A bei 12V und, laut Hersteller, Rifle Bearing zum Einsatz. Netterweise hat man die maximale Lüfterdrehzahl auf den Lüfter gedruckt.

Insgesamt bleibt das Netzteil sehr kühl, unter Last konnte ich etwa 65°C am Sekundären Kühler und 45°C zwischen den 4 3300µF/16V 10V Kondensatoren messen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf der Unterseite findet man die MOSFETs für die kleineren Leitungen, die +12V FETs sind auf der oberseite und am Kühler verschraubt. Die Beinchen könnten besser gekürzt sein. Auch die Optoisolatoren sind hier verbaut.

Sehr positiv sind die Ausfräsungen zwischen Primär- und Sekundärseite, auch die mit Spezialkleber verklebten Schrauben des Primären Kühlers sind gut. Insgesamt gibts nicht soo viel zu meckern...

...außer, dass man teilweise etwas mit dem Lot gegeizt hat:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist etwas unschön. Hier sollte entweder das Loch mit Lot verschlossen sein (wie im oberen Bild zu sehen) oder aber ein Kabel hier stecken und das Loch am anderen Ende sein, denn hier fließen, im Worst Case, etwa 20 Ampere drüber (laut Spezifikation), was die Differenz von +12V1 zu +12V2 erklären könnte...


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. März 2017)

*Verarbeitung*
Das Gehäuse ist ein Standard ATX Gehäuse mit U-Profil Deckel mit Lüfter. Ober- und Unterteil werden mit 5 Schrauben verbunden. Schraublöcher vom Main Gehäuse und zwei vom Deckel sind nicht lackiert, um elektrischen Kontakt zu ermöglichen. Auf der einen Seite des U-Profil Deckels ist ein be quiet Schriftzug eingestanzt, auf der anderen Seite ist das Produktlabel mit dem halben Dutzend Sicherheitszertifikaten zu finden.

12pin PCIe Buchsen sind voll belegt (je sechs mal +12V und GND), Kabel sind normale Flachbandkabel, wenig bis gar nicht gerkeuzt.

Das Gehäuse selbst ist relativ kratzunempfindlich, 

*Test am eigenen Leibe* - fällt, wie schon beim Xilence Test aus, da mir ein Chroma Report zur Verfügung gestellt wurde.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Spannungsregulation ist für ein 400W Gerät in Ordnung. DIe +5V Leitung ist bei 5V festgenagelt und bewegt sich nicht. Die 3,3V Leitung bewegt sich zwischen 3,34V und 3,23V - etwa 3% Differenz. Die +12V Leitung bewegt sich von 12,17 auf 11,92 bzw von 12,16 auf 11,8V - 2% Differenz sowie 3% - beide Werte sind völlig in Ordnung, könnten aber (bei einem 400W Gerät) etwas besser sein. Hier würde ich mir eine bessere Spannungsregulation wünschen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Die Effizienz des Pure Power 10 liegt bei 10% (~40W) bei 78,5%, bei 20% schon bei 86,25% und steigt bei 50% auf 89,8% sowie 88,66% bei 100% Last, im 230VAC Netz.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Restwelligkeit des Pure Power 10 mit 400W liegt bei 100% Last bei 22mV auf der +5V Leitung, bei 25mV auf der 3,3V Leitung - beides sehr gute Werte. Und bei 100% auf der +12V Leitung sind es 15 bzw 16mV - auch hervorragende Werte.


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. März 2017)

*Fazit*
Was soll man noch sagen?
Insgesamt ist das 400W be quiet Pure Power 10 CM ein relativ ordentliches Netzteil, sehr leises Netzteil, welches durch einen besonders leisen Lüfter auffällt. Die elektrischen Werte des Pure Power 10 stimmen auch einzig dass das Kabel zum modularen PCB/CPU Anschluss nicht in den ersten möglichen Lötpunkt nach dem Shuntwiderstand gesteckt wurde, trübt das Bild etwas (da das für die DIfferenz zwischen +12V1 und +12V2 verantwortlich sein kann). Grundsätzlich wäre das auch kein Problem, wenn der frei gebliebene Lötpunkt mit Lot überzogen wurde, was ab Werk leider nicht der Fall war.
Auf der Haben Seite ist dafür der sehr gute Lüfter, der auch aus nächster Nähe (=mit Ohr am Gehäuse) nur sehr leicht wahrnehmbar ist, einer unter Last recht hohen Effizienz bei einem Gerät dieser Preisklasse sowie die unabhängige Spannungsregulation. Insgesamt sehe ich keinen Grund, der gegen dieses Gerät spricht.

*Eigenschaften*
PS/2, 150mm Tief
zwei +12V Rails
teilmodular, 2x 12pin für PCIe, 3x 5pin für Laufwerke
3 Jahre Garantie, inkl kostenlosem dt. Telefonsupport

*positiv*
im idle sehr leiser Lüfter
12pin Buchse voll beschaltet
+5V und +3,3V Leitung unabhängig von +12V Rail geregelt
 2x Molex, 5x S-ATA und 1x Floppy auf 2 Kabel aufgeteilt

*negativ*
CPU Kabel nicht mechanisch verbindbar und als zwei separate Stecker ausgeführt
zwei 8pin PCie Anschlüsse an einer 8pin Buchse, ohne Hinweis, wie man die beiden Kabel optimal auf die Grafikkarten verteilt und was man nicht machen sollte.
Unterschied zwischen +12V1 und +12V2 relativ hoch


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. März 2017)

Viel Spass beim lesen, Bilder sind gefixt und auch hier sichtbar.


----------



## markus1612 (10. März 2017)

Well done.


----------



## drebbin (10. März 2017)

Sehr schön geschrieben.
Eventuell aber noch den obligatorischen Satz ergänzen, dass man das Netzteil nicht selber aufmachen soll aufgrund der Lebensgefahr.


----------



## Sonnenbluemchen (10. März 2017)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> *Technisches*
> 
> Der kleine schwarze Kondensator am Primären Kühler ist auch ein Teapo SY zum Einsatz, der gegenüber der SC Serie eine höhere Lebensdauer gegenüber der SC Serie aufweist,




Kleiner Fehler


----------



## Kusanar (13. März 2017)

Gratz zur Main und Danke für den Test, sehr informativ. 

(Erste Heute gelesen, bitte nicht wundern )


----------



## 9Strike (21. April 2017)

Weißt du, wie die zwei 12V Rails verteilt sind?
Ich will das NT mit einer R9 380 (~200W + 20% Powerlimit) und einem übertakteten 3770 verwenden (Verbrauch lässt sich beschränken, ich rechne mit 80-100W, kann es noch nicht testen).
So wie ich das rauslese läuft die ganze zweite Rail über PCIe2, während sich die größere 12V1 Rail die Leistung mit dem Mainboard teilt.
Die GraKa hat 8+6 pin, demnach sollte der PCIe2 als 8pin verwendet werden, sehe ich das richtig?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (22. April 2017)

Ich habe eine stark übertaktete R9 290 am laufen gehabt und hatte es auch so über Nennleistung betrieben. Auhh mit 1*8 Pin 1*6 Pin.


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. April 2017)

9Strike schrieb:


> Weißt du, wie die zwei 12V Rails verteilt sind?


+12V1 für Laufwerke, ATX und PCIe1
+12V2 für CPU und PCIe 2

Hatte mal CPU und R9-280X an +12V2 gehängt und nicht abgeschaltet. Also kein Problem


----------



## 9Strike (22. April 2017)

Super, danke für die Antworten. Dann sollte das ja kein Problem sein.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Mai 2017)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> [...*Test am eigenen Leibe* - fällt, wie schon beim Xilence Test aus, da mir ein Chroma Report zur Verfügung gestellt wurde...


Von wem "zur Verfügung" gestellt? Von BeQuiet? 

Was sind rote und gelbe Linie im Diagramm? Ohne Erklärung ist die Aussage null wert. 
Und die Spannungsstabilität der 12V Schiene ist erheblich schlechter als jene guter 
gruppenregulierter Netzteile. Hätte man erwähnen können.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Hatte mal CPU und R9-280X an +12V2 gehängt und nicht abgeschaltet. Also kein Problem


Was für eine CPU, wie übertaktet, wie belastet? Dass es im Idle läuft, glaubt jeder.
Etwas mehr Substanz in der Aussage, hilft zur Bewertung.


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. Mai 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Von wem "zur Verfügung" gestellt? Von BeQuiet?


Spielt das überhaupt eine Rolle?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was sind rote und gelbe Linie im Diagramm? Ohne Erklärung ist die Aussage null wert.


Schau dir die anderen Diagramme an. Dort ist überall eine rote Line.
Und welche Spannung das ist, steht oben.
Muss man hier wirklich alles den Leuten vorkauen? Ich denke nicht...



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und die Spannungsstabilität der 12V Schiene ist erheblich schlechter als jene guter gruppenregulierter Netzteile. Hätte man erwähnen können.


1. Reden wir hier von einem preiswerteren Gerät
2. 11,9 und 11,8V. Da von 'erheblich schlechter' zu sprechen ist schon etwas arg daneben und übertrieben. Darüber hinaus ist bei Querbelastung kein Unterschied und die Spannungen fallen nicht noch weiter ab.

Hier sollte man schon realistisch bleiben und mal auf die Spec schauen. Und die sagt +/- 5% -> +/- 0,6V. Und da ist man nun wirklich WELTEN von entfernt. Also alles in einem sehr guten Bereich. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was für eine CPU, wie übertaktet, wie belastet? Dass es im Idle läuft, glaubt jeder.



Phenom 2/955BE, auf AFAIR 1,5V und 'ner 280X von Gigabyte. Gesamt etwa 400W Last -> Heaven + Prime.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Mai 2017)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Spielt das überhaupt eine Rolle?


Natürlich. Eine ganz gewaltige.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Schau dir die anderen Diagramme an. Dort ist überall eine rote Line.


Es lässt vermuten, dass das beteffende Netzteil den roten Linen zuzuordnen ist, vermuten.
Gut zu wissen, welches die gelbe Linie hat, wäre es trotzdem. So bleibt es wie bei Monty Phyton:
_" die gelbe Zahnpasta ist schneller als die rote"_ 



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> 1. Reden wir hier von einem preiswerteren Gerät
> 2. 11,9 und 11,8V. Da von 'erheblich schlechter' zu sprechen ist schon etwas arg daneben und übertrieben. Darüber hinaus ist bei Querbelastung kein Unterschied und die Spannungen fallen nicht noch weiter ab.


Genau das ist aber der Grund, warum hier gruppenregulierte Netzteile, deren Spannung durch 
schwankende Grafikkartenlast im 0,1V Bereich mit _"die grillen die Grafikkarte" b_edacht werden.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Phenom 2/955BE, auf AFAIR 1,5V und 'ner 280X von Gigabyte. Gesamt etwa 400W Last -> Heaven + Prime.


Danke, damit kann was anfangen 

Mit 20A angegeben ist es natürlich hinterfragbar, warum auch 400W (also 33A) möglich sind.
Das karrikatiert das Multirail Konzept. Sicherungen, die erst 100% über Nennlast auslösen
mag ich persönlich nicht. Grenau darum kauft man ja welche, damit Schutzschaltungen früh
greifen.


----------



## Threshold (22. Mai 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Genau das ist aber der Grund, warum hier gruppenregulierte Netzteile, deren Spannung durch
> schwankende Grafikkartenlast im 0,1V Bereich mit _"die grillen die Grafikkarte" b_edacht werden.



Gruppe Netzteile schwanken viel mehr, je nach dem, wie die Leistungsaufnahme des Rechners schwankt.
Bei Netzteil Tests hast du aber eben immer eine feste Leistung anliegen, die eben nicht schwankt, sondern nur stark belastest.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Mai 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Gruppe Netzteile schwanken viel mehr...


Aber nicht alle, einige machen das sehr gut. Ein L8-630W schwankt im Bereich um 
250-400W auf 12V weniger als das hier immer alternativ empfohlene E10-400W. 
Es wird den Foristen empfohlen zu tauschen, das halte ich für unnötig.

Darum bin ich von der Regulierung des E10-400W nicht begeistert


----------



## Threshold (22. Mai 2017)

Belaste mal ein L8 630 Watt mit 600 Watt und dann schaust du dir das noch mal an.


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. Mai 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Natürlich. Eine ganz gewaltige.


Weil?
Sofern das Teil halbwegs kalibriert ist, natürlich...



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es lässt vermuten, dass das beteffende Netzteil den roten Linen zuzuordnen ist, vermuten.
> Gut zu wissen, welches die gelbe Linie hat, wäre es trotzdem. So bleibt es wie bei Monty Phyton:
> _" die gelbe Zahnpasta ist schneller als die rote"_




Weil das Netzteil zwei +12V Leitungen hat, was denn sonst?!



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Genau das ist aber der Grund, warum hier gruppenregulierte Netzteile, deren Spannung durch
> schwankende Grafikkartenlast im 0,1V Bereich mit _"die grillen die Grafikkarte" b_edacht werden.


Du hast den Nachteil von Gruppenregulierten Netzteilen immer noch nicht verstanden...

Noch einmal: Gruppenreguliert = mehrere Spannungen werden gemeinsam geregelt. Wenn Last auf Spannung 1 konstant bleibt, Spannung 2 aber stärker belastet wird, fällt entweder Spannung 2 stärker ab oder Spannung 1 steigt an - je nachdem nach welcher Spannung geregelt wird.

Klar gehts besser, aber wir reden hier immer noch vom unteren Segment und nicht von einem Ultra High End Netzteil für 500€. Hier gehts um ein Gerät, welches ungefähr 1/10 davon kostet.,..



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Mit 20A angegeben ist es natürlich hinterfragbar, warum auch 400W (also 33A) möglich sind.
> Das karrikatiert das Multirail Konzept. Sicherungen, die erst 100% über Nennlast auslösen
> mag ich persönlich nicht. Grenau darum kauft man ja welche, damit Schutzschaltungen früh
> greifen.


Weil man die OCP nicht so eng anlegen kann, da sonst die ganzen Leute am rumflamen sind, weil das Netzteil es gewagt hat, abzuschalten.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Mai 2017)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Weil das Netzteil zwei +12V Leitungen hat, was denn sonst?!


Zwei 12V Leistungen, die vor der Sicherung an einem Strang hängen, haben derart unterschiedliche Ergebnisse?
Und da hinterfragt niemand das Messverfahren oder erwähnt den Grund, z.B. unterschiedliche Leitungslängen
oder übliche Schwankungen des Widerstandes in Steckverbindungen? Da habe ich andere Erwartungen gehabt.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Du hast den Nachteil von Gruppenregulierten Netzteilen immer noch nicht verstanden...


Doch, ich schon, ich zitierte nur übliche Panikmacher, die bei gruppenregulierten Netzteilen, durch die
Spannungsschwankungen in Zehntelvoltbereich von_ "grillen die Grafikkarte"_ faseln. Das ließt man hier
als Forensprech seit Jahren, innizierte durch Leistungsschwankungen der Grafikkarte. 



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Klar gehts besser, aber wir reden hier immer noch vom unteren Segment und nicht von einem Ultra High End Netzteil für 500€. Hier gehts um ein Gerät, welches ungefähr 1/10 davon kostet.,..


Ich will das Netzteil gar nicht schlecht machen, für den Preis ist es ein gutes Gesamtpaket und eine klare
Empfehlung beim Neukauf. Leuten mit einem zwei Jahre alten L8-630W werde ich aber weiterhin kein
L10-400W nahelegen (oder wie es heute heißt, ich glaube nur Pure Power 10...)



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Weil man die OCP nicht so eng anlegen kann, da sonst die ganzen Leute am rumflamen sind, weil das Netzteil es gewagt hat, abzuschalten.


Dann sollten diese Leute bedarfsgerecht kaufen. Wenn ich eine 20A Sicherung angeboten bekomme,
soll die nicht bei 33A immer noch nicht auslösen. Finde ich persönlich blöd, aber dafür gibt es ja Tests,
darum Danke für Deine Mühe, sagte ich glaube ich noch nicht.


----------



## Threshold (22. Mai 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Doch, ich schon, ich zitierte nur übliche Panikmacher, die bei gruppenregulierten Netzteilen, durch die
> Spannungsschwankungen in Zehntelvoltbereich von_ "grillen die Grafikkarte"_ faseln. Das ließt man hier
> als Forensprech seit Jahren, innizierte durch Leistungsschwankungen der Grafikkarte.



Und wer schreibt so einen Unsinn?
Die starken Schwankungen der Leistungsaufnahme der Grafikkarten killen die Filterung des Netzteils, eben weil die Spannungen bei Gruppe Netzteilen einander beeinflussen.
Also -- Grafikkarte killt Netzteil. Nicht umgekehrt.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich will das Netzteil gar nicht schlecht machen, für den Preis ist es ein gutes Gesamtpaket und eine klare
> Empfehlung beim Neukauf. Leuten mit einem zwei Jahre alten L8-630W werde ich aber weiterhin kein
> L10-400W nahelegen (oder wie es heute heißt, ich glaube nur Pure Power 10...)



Ein 2 Jahre altes Pure Power L8 musst du doch auch nicht tauschen. 
Sagt doch auch niemand. 

Einzig bei Karten vom Schlag einer 1080 Ti oder Titan würde ich kein Gruppe Netzteil nehmen, egal wie alt und egal, wie leistungsstark es ist.


----------

